# Dokumentieren und Programmieren und Unternehmensprozessen?



## DennisXX (3. Jul 2011)

Hallo Folks !

Ich bekomme demnächst eine interessante Aufgaben im meinem Unternehmen. Ich soll für eine bestimte Fachabteilung die Projektdurchlaufzeit reduzieren und deren tägliche Arbeiten optimieren.

Dazu ist es angedacht, deren Geschäftsprozesse zu analysieren und ggf. zu optimieren. Die ganzen Prozesse sollen dann in einem neuen EDV Programm von mir auch implementiert werden.

Meine Frage: Womit kann ich am besten solche Prozesse dokumentieren? Gibt es dafür spezielle Software, oder muss ich das ggf. in einem einfachen Textverarbeitungsprogramm erstmal schriftlich festhalten?

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## Firephoenix (3. Jul 2011)

Hi,
vielleicht hilft dir das hier ja weiter:
Activiti
Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (4. Jul 2011)

Vielleicht ist auch sowas das richtige für dich.
Geschäftsprozessmodellierung ? Wikipedia


----------

